# passing courses at BMQ



## chappyk (15 Jun 2010)

For anyone who has recently been through Basic....just wondering what happens if one were to not pass the Topo field test, or weapons test, drill test.  Is it usually a straight kick out of basic or is it more common just to put you with another platoon?


----------



## Neill McKay (15 Jun 2010)

chappyk said:
			
		

> For anyone who has recently been through Basic....just wondering what happens if one were to not pass the Topo field test, or weapons test, drill test.  Is it usually a straight kick out of basic or is it more common just to put you with another platoon?



I can't speak for that course in particular, but a general practice on other CF courses is to allow a re-write.  A second failure may trigger a training review board, which is a meeting of staff to consider the future of the candidate.

Re-coursing is one action that can result from failure: the candidate joins another platoon that is in the previous week of the course (or any previous week, including the first week).

Someone more familiar with the practices at CFLRS can give you a firmer answer.


----------



## Cat (15 Jun 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> I can't speak for that course in particular, but a general practice on other CF courses is to allow a re-write.  A second failure may trigger a training review board, which is a meeting of staff to consider the future of the candidate.
> 
> Re-coursing is one action that can result from failure: the candidate joins another platoon that is in the previous week of the course (or any previous week, including the first week).
> 
> Someone more familiar with the practices at CFLRS can give you a firmer answer.



That is how it worked a year ago anyhow. 

Usually you'll be able to ask for some extra help if you need to rewrite, and it's a good idea to do so even before hand if you're having issues with a class. The instructors don't want you to fail but if you don't ask they won't know that you're struggling. Also if you notice one of your peers seems to really get it, ask them for help in exchange for something you're good at, say polishing boots or ironing.... it's always best to be proactive if you're not feeling like you're on solid ground with a subject.


----------



## MasterInstructor (15 Jun 2010)

This is exactly how it goes. 

1- You have to pass all written and some practical exams one way or another.
2- Each failed exam ( written or practical ) is a PO failure ( except few of them which are not, such as swim test and trench dig)
3- Fail 4 exams, you get PRB and most likely get re-coursed.
4- You get 1 re-test for written test and 2 re-tests for practical exams. If you can not pass the re test or re re test, you get PRB.

Hope its all clear...

cheers


----------



## Luke O (21 Jun 2010)

chappyk, don't think about failing.  Think about what you have to do to succeed.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2010)

Some definitions that may help deciphering the above:

PO = Performance Objective

Each military course is divided into Performance Objective (think of these as individual subjects). Each PO is further divided into Enabling Objectives (EO).  PO and sometimes individual EOs, are confirmed by Performance Checks (PCs, i.e., tests).  There is no concept of "averages" for performance, you can't fail some things and make it up on others, each Performance Check has to be passed to complete the course.

PRB = Performance Review Board

A Performance Review Board may be conducted on a student that is failing to achieve the Performance Objectives (or for other reasons like discipline and attitude).  The PRB will determine if the student is likely to be able to complete their current course, with or without additional assistance as possible within the existing timetable and resources, or if the student is best served by being removed from training and placed on a later course serial.  If recoursed, a student may be held to restart the new course from the beginning, or if other courses are underway and it is considered a workable option, the student may be sent to join another course already in progress.  If the PRB determines that the course material is beyond the student's grasp and they are unlikely to ever complete it to the required standard, then release is a possibility.


----------



## brendanthompson (22 Jun 2010)

chappyk said:
			
		

> For anyone who has recently been through Basic....just wondering what happens if one were to not pass the Topo field test, or weapons test, drill test.  Is it usually a straight kick out of basic or is it more common just to put you with another platoon?



I just went through Basic

Topo- Don't need to pass
weapons test- must pass, you have 3 attempts before you are recoursed (only 2-3 weeks so its not bad)... If you fail your first test I think it's a PO failure. The weapons test was the hardest so study for this the most.
drill test- If you fail its a PO failure, you can have 3 PO failures, you get a retest but I'm not sure what happens if you fail that.

As long as you study you will do fine.


----------



## boyblue (23 Jun 2010)

Does anyone know if there is perhaps something on the web,a book that one could start to look over(study) before i head out for BMQ.


----------



## boyblue (23 Jun 2010)

Sorry for this next post was looking for info on study meterial  the weapons.


----------



## dangerboy (23 Jun 2010)

I would not worry about studying weapons information before you go on BMQ.  The staff will teach you everything you need to know, they are expecting you to arrive knowing nothing about the C7 service rifle.  In fact it might be better if you don't study before hand, that way you don't learn something that is not the Canadian way of doing it.  It is harder to unlearn something than to learn it for the first time, so it s better to have the staff teach you the proper way instead of your learning it on you own, maybe incorrectly.


----------



## boyblue (23 Jun 2010)

Yea that makes good sense thanks for the advice.


----------

